# Script inopérant



## Mike4444 (4 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai déniché un applescript qui permet de supprimer le début du nom d'un fichier, en se basant sur la position d'un caractère de ce nom de fichier (dans mon cas, il s'agit du caractère $). Il fonctionne dans Automator, au sens où le résultat final affiché dans Automator est correct, seulement ce résultat ne se répercute pas sur le nom du fichier qui reste inchangé. Où est le problème ?







```
on run {input, parameters}
    try
        set AppleScript's text item delimiters to {"$"}
        set theFileNameList to {}
        repeat with thisItem in input
            set the end of theFileNameList to text item 2 of (thisItem as text)
        end repeat
        set AppleScript's text item delimiters to {}
        return theFileNameList
        return
    end try
end run
```


----------

